# Shenzhen and Xi'an



## keyan (May 1, 2011)

Shenzhen: Bingliang Li Square1 11.7x with another round still to come
Li Poon Kit 5x5 1:09 single

Xi'an: Yuhui Xu BLD 35.31


----------



## kurtaz (May 1, 2011)

fasts. congrats to them


----------



## Sa967St (May 1, 2011)

11.70...so crazy.


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2011)

keyan said:


> Xi'an: Yuhui Xu BLD 35.31


 :tu


----------



## macc (May 1, 2011)

LPK just create a new NR of China :7.94s!!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

fasts.


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2011)

awesome


----------

